# ***really, You've Gotta Read This***



## Tishimouse

I'VE DONE IT AGAIN, I'VE COME ACROSS SOMETHING REALLY WORTH SHARING. IT'S LONG, BUT THERE'S SOMETHING IN THIS FOR EVERYONE. PLEASE NOTE THE LINK AT THE END, WHICH IS THIS AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TINY BLUE ARROW TO SCROLL THROUGH THE GRAPHICS OF A BABY'S WEEK-BY-WEEK DEVELOPMENT.

https://www.magma.ca/~rgiffen/PregnancyCalculator.html

IS TRULY AMAZING AND WORTH KEEPING. 

THIS IS A DIRECT QUOTE FROM THE AUTHOR (UNKNOWN):

"*Index*:
What is cycle day 1?
Can you ovulate and not have your periods if you're not pregnant? 
Can you get your periods without ovulating?
What is the process of ovulation?
What is the LH surge?
How long does the LH surge last?
How long after the surge am I likely to ovulate?
How early in my cycle can I ovulate?
How long does the egg live for after it has been released?
When is the best time to have sex?
What happens after ovulation?
What exactly is the Luteal Phase?
How do I work out when I will ovulate?
What other ways can I try to pin point ovulation?
Temperature Charting
Ovulation Predictor Kits (OPK's)
- A few things to remember about OPK's. 
- How long will the OPK stay positive for?
- Why is my test positive for more than one day?
- When is the best time to start testing with OPK's?
- I have never had a + OPK, does this mean I am not ovulating?
- Where can I buy OPK's?
- My OPK was negative when I did it but 6 hours later it?s positive? Am I ovulating?
Cervical Mucus
- How will I notice these changes?
- I have never seen any fertile types of CM, does this mean I am not ovulating?
- What happens to CM after I have ovulated?
Cervical Position
- Infertile Cervix
- Fertile Cervix
Saliva Microscope
Combining the above
Can I have these signs and not ovulate?
So what is the process of conception?
How long does sperm live for?
How long does it take the sperm to reach the egg?
When does implantation take place?
If I have conceived when will I get a positive pregnancy test?
My periods are overdue and my HPT's are all negative, could I still be pregnant?
I only ovulated a few days ago and I am feeling pregnant, does this mean I am?
Is there any way to tell if I am pregnant before getting a positive test?
I had a positive pregnancy test but my periods arrived on time, what does this mean?
What is a chemical pregnancy?
Misconceived signs of pregnancy
- The Implantation Dip 
- Implantation Spotting 
What can I do to improve my chances of pregnancy?
- Vitamins
- Folate
- Other options
I've heard that Robitussin can be used to increase and improve CM?
- How much should I take?
- Is there anything else I can do to improve CM?
What is Preseed?
Is there anything else I could try?
I have heard many people talk about aspirin, should I take it?
After sex everything falls out! What can I do!
How can I tell the difference between sperm and cervical mucus?
I have been trying for a few months and doing everything right but am still not pregnant, why?
I have just come off the pill, what should I expect?
How long should I wait before seeking medical help?
What kind of tests can I ask for?
What is PCOS?
What do I do if I can?t fall pregnant after 12 months?
What is Clomid?
What is a luteal phase defect?
I used a home pregnancy test which was negative but is now positive several hours later. Am I pregnant?
What is an evaporation line?
I am pregnant, how do I work out my estimated due date?

__________________________________________________________

*What is cycle day 1*?

CD1 is the first full day of full period flow. Spotting is not counted as part of your periods. If you start bleeding before midday then that day is day 1. If it starts after midday the following day is classed as day 1. Full flow should be red and enough to require a pad or tampon (light bleeding is included). 

*Can you ovulate and not have your periods if you're not pregnant?* 

No. If you ovulate you will get your periods within 2 weeks unless pregnant.

*Can you get your periods without ovulating?*

Yes, if you are not ovulating you can still get your periods. This is called a withdrawal bleed or infertile period. There is no set time for when these bleeds will happen. Some will get them every month as though their cycle is normal and find that they are not ovulating, others may have these every few months. 

*What is the process of ovulation?*

The basic process: At the start of our cycle the body produces FSH to encourage follicle growth. At this stage more than one follicle develops. As the follicles grow oestrogen levels increase. One follicle becomes dominant (sometimes 2) and the others whither away. Once the follicle grows to a certain size (at least 18mm on average) and oestrogen reaches a peak surge the body releases a surge of LH (lutenising hormone) which then triggers ovulation.

*What is the LH surge?*

The LH surge is a short release of lutenising hormone which is responsible for the trigger of ovulation.

*How long does the LH surge last?*

This differs for everyone but it is generally very short. The peak of the surge usually only lasts a few hours. 

*How long after the surge am I likely to ovulate?*

The average is 36 hours after the PEAK of the surge but can vary from between 8 and around 48 hours.

*How early in my cycle can I ovulate?*

Ovulation can happen as early as cycle day 6 but this is not particularly common. For the most part ovulation is not likely to happen until after CD10, depending on your cycle. 

*How long does the egg live for after it has been released?*

Approximately 12 hours though some argue that it can survive up to 24.

*When is the best time to have sex?*

Ideally 2 days before ovulation, the day of and the day after. But it can be just as effective to have sex every 2nd day if you're not sure when you ovulate.

*What happens after ovulation?*

Immediately after you ovulate you start producing progesterone. This is produced by the corpus luteum which is what is left over from the follicle that released the egg. The time between ovulation and when periods are due is called the Luteal Phase or LP. 

*What exactly is the Luteal Phase?*

The LP is the time of the cycle that is progesterone dominated. Progesterone is the hormone required to sustain a pregnancy until the placenta can kick in and start producing it?s own hormones. 

On average the LP should be between 10 and 14 days though it can for some, last up to 16 days. If it's any shorted than 10 days this can affect ones ability to fall pregnant. 

It is during the LP that the egg is fertilised and finds a place to implant. If implantation does not occur then periods arrive as usual.

Your LP should remain around the same length each cycle.

*How do I work out when I will ovulate?*

Well the most important thing to remember here is that the whole concept of ovulating 14 days into your cycle is not reliable. You actually ovulate approx 10 - 16 days BEFORE your periods are due, not after they start. If you have a 28 day cycle then this theory is OK but it?s very different for everyone.

So if your cycle is 28 days long you're likely to ovulate between CD 12 and 18.
If it's 32 days then ovulation should happen between CD 16 and 22.

If you have irregular cycles then it becomes much harder to predict. 

*What other ways can I try to pin point ovulation?*

There are a few popular methods that women use to work out ovulation.

Temperature Charting

This method is not so much for predicting ovulation but pin pointing when it has happened. After a few cycles many learn their body signs and see regular patterns which can then help in prediction but it doesn't always work that way for everyone.

The basic idea is to take your temperature every morning as soon as you wake up before doing anything. This should be done at around the same time every morning with the same thermometer and preferably after 3 hours uninterrupted sleep.

When we ovulate progesterone causes an increase in body temperature. This rise is often evident as soon as ovulation occurs and is approximately .2 degrees Celsius. Once you notice a sustained thermal shift it's usually OK to assume you've ovulated.

But I can't stress enough how much this varies from person to person. 

It's important to also use a good quality thermometer. It's worth investing in a proper basal body temperature (BBT) thermometer that goes to 2 decimal places. 

Ovulation Predictor Kits (OPK's)

OPK's are a great invention. It's a urine test much like a home pregnancy test which detects levels of LH in the system. Once you get a positive test it's a good time to start having sex. 

- A few things to remember about OPK?s. 

They don't work for everyone. 

LH is always present in the system so you can ALWAYS get a faint line. A true positive is as dark or darker than the test line. Some women over time do find that their lines never get truly dark but through trial and error and a combination of signs they work out what works for them. 

Some women will see their OPK lines getting progressively darker however this is not how it works for everyone. 

*- How long will the OPK stay positive for?*

This is also different for everyone. Some will see a positive line on only one test, others can get several positive tests in a row.

*- Why is my test positive for more than one day?*

The reason for the tests staying positive for more than a few days is simple. The tests are usually designed to pick up an LH level of around 20 - 25mIU which is the base level for a surge. However many women will have a higher peak surge level. If on Monday the LH is 20 for example then the test might be positive. Tuesday the level might hike to 40 or higher and this test will also be positive. Wednesday it might be back down to 20 and the test will still be positive. The surge is when the LH reaches the highest level and in this case you're best to take the Tuesday as the surge. But it's best to just keep having sex until the test is well and truly negative and a day after that. 

*- When is the best time to start testing with OPK's?*

This generally depends on your cycle. Many buy their OPK's in bulk and test twice or 3 times a day to increase their chances of picking up the surge. It's usually good to start testing around CD10 and just keep going until you get the surge but if you know that your cycle is going to be longer then it's OK to start later. 

*- I have never had a + OPK, does this mean I am not ovulating?*

No it does not mean you are not ovulating. It could just be that the test does not pick up the LH in your urine. 

*- Where can I buy OPK's?*

Chemists and supermarkets sell ovulation kits for around $20 for 5 OPK's and a few HPT's. I recommend looking online and finding them in bulk.

Ebay is a good place to start and you can often find 20 tests for around $15 including delivery. Other suppliers are:

www.fertilitynaturopath.com.au
www.downunderopkhpt.com.au

*- My OPK was negative when I did it but 6 hours later it's positive? Am I ovulating?*

It's important to follow the rules provided with your tests. You should only read them within the recommended time. However it never hurts to squeeze in an extra roll in the sack just in case. 

Cervical Mucus

Our body goes through a number of changes through the ovulation process. One thing that chances is our cervical mucus. There are on average 5 different types of CM to look for.

Dry - Infertile. 

Sticky - Infertile, has a sticky/tacky consistency.

Creamy - Infertile, often resembles hand lotion.

Watery - Fertile. It's usually clear and very slippery.

Egg White (EWCM) : This is the most fertile CM. It looks and feels like raw egg white and is very stretchy. If you touch it between your thumb and finger it will stretch several inches without breaking. This is the cervical mucus that the sperm needs to survive and travel. EWCM is mostly clear but can be slightly yellow tinged or streaked with white. The consistancy is more important than the colour though. 

At the start of our cycle CM is usually one of the first 3 options. As oestrogen increases and we approach ovulation we should see changes in our CM as it gets more watery and then more like egg white. 

*- How will I notice these changes?*

Some women will see obvious signs of CM on their underwear or toilet paper, others find that it is not so obvious. One can manually check their CM by inserting 2 fingers into their vagina and gently massaging the sides of their cervix to draw out some of the CM. 

*- I have never seen any fertile types of CM, does this mean I am not ovulating?*

No. Some women just never see the changes in their CM but it doesn't mean it's not there.

*- What happens to CM after I have ovulated?*

After ovulation CM will usually return to an infertile state almost immediately.

*- I have EWCM after ovulation, what does this mean?*

After ovulation we often have a second oestrogen surge which can cause an increase in EWCM. Although this can be a sign of pregnancy it's important not to obsess as it's perfectly normal and common.

Cervical Position

Your cervix also changes with the ovulation process. Learning about your own cervix and it's changes takes time and practice so the information provides is only a basic guide. 

- Infertile Cervix

When we are not in our fertile phase the cervix is generally positioned LOW, is FIRM to touch and the opening itself is CLOSED.

Low - Easy to reach
Firm - This is different for everyone but a firm cervix usually feels similar to the tip of your nose. Rather bulbous and firm to touch. 
Closed - You may not feel the opening at all or it will resemble a small slit.

- Fertile Cervix

When you are at your most fertile your cervix changes. It usually moves up HIGH, is SOFT and the opening is OPEN.

High - Harder to reach
Soft - Feels more like your lips. Soft and squishy
Open - The opening is obvious and almost as though you could put your little finger in if you could reach.

The cervix is constantly changing and can also be recorded as being MEDIUM which is somewhere between high and low. It's a bit of an art to figure it all out but once you know how it works for you it can be a valuable skill in ovulation prediction. 

Saliva Microscope

Another popular method for predicting ovulation is a saliva microscope. When oestrogen levels are high we can notice distinct changes in our saliva. These microscopes work by you smearing some saliva on the glass plate provided and waiting for it to dry. When oestrogen is high the saliva takes on a ferning pattern which can indicate potential ovulation.

Unfortunately due to regular fluctuation in oestrogen levels these can be unreliable and ferning can be seen at times other than when ovulation is pending, including after ovulation. 

Combining the above

The most accurate way to use all the above methods is to combine them. Many choose to only use one or 2 but utalising all of them together is the most beneficial. 

Have a look at www.fertilityfriend.com for more information on all the above fertility monitoring methods. There is a great learners guide and their charting program is easy to use. If you plan to consider any of these I recommend having a look there and getting some more information. 

*Can I have these signs and not ovulate?*

Yes it is possible to have fertile signs and not ovulate. Most commonly this occurs when you have a hormonal problem such as PCOS (see below for more information). Due to the many hormonal chances some of these signs can be noted without ovulation when there is no hormonal problem which is why it's better to use more than one method of ovulation prediction/detection.

*So what is the process of conception?*

In a nutshell, conception is the meeting of the sperm and egg to create an embryo which then travels into the uterus and implants and grows into a foetus. 

*How long does sperm live for?*

On average sperm has a life span of around 48 hours but can survive up to 5 days providing that the conditions in the uterus are optimal. 

*How long does it take the sperm to reach the egg?*

As little as 15 minutes, however the sperm has to go through a process of shedding an outer shell which can take a number of hours. Although it's perfectly common for fertilization to happen on the day of ovulation if this is the only time you've had sex it is considered better to have sex at least the day before so that sperm is there and waiting for the egg to arrive. 
*
When does implantation take place?*

Implantation can occur as early as 5 days past ovulation (DPO) but on average it happens between 7 and 10dpo and up to 12dpo. 

*If I have conceived when will I get a positive pregnancy test?*

Ideally you should not test until 14 days after ovulation. There is an approximate 10% chance of getting a positive pregnancy test at 10 days past ovulation and a small chance at 9 days but one should hold off until at least 12dpo. 

*My periods are overdue and my HPT's are all negative, could I still be pregnant?*

Yes. It?s not uncommon to not get a positive pregnancy test until well after periods were due. 

*I only ovulated a few days ago and I am feeling pregnant, does this mean I am?*

No it does not mean anything. Progesterone causes many of the same symptoms we expect to experience with pregnancy and when we?re actively trying to conceive we often pay more attention to how we feel. It's best to just ignore the early symptoms, at least until 7 - 8dpo, but even then they can still simply be progesterone related. 

*Is there any way to tell if I am pregnant before getting a positive test?*

Of course there are signs that one will look back on and say "aaah that's why I felt that way!" but for the most part it's all speculation and guess work. One can't really tell if they are real pregnancy symptoms until after pregnancy has been confirmed.

*I had a positive pregnancy test but my periods arrived on time, what does this mean?*

The most common cause for this is a chemical pregnancy.

Some brands of HPT have been known to produce false + results as well (pregnosis and fortel are the 2 most common culprits) so if you feel this is the case try a different brand of test.

If your periods are lighter than usual and the hpt remains positive it's important to see a doctor just in case you're experiencing an ectopic pregnancy (pregnancy outside the uterus).

*What is a chemical pregnancy?*

A chemical pregnancy is basically where the embryo starts to implant but for what ever reason it did not make it. These are not generally considered as a miscarriage and every woman TTC is likely to experience several of these even if they don?t know it. 

Misconceived signs of pregnancy

The Implantation Dip ? When charting temperatures it is very common to see a sudden drop in temperatures in the middle of the luteal phase. Some describe this as an implantation dip however it has nothing to do with implantation. During the LP, oestrogen often surges a second time to cause this sudden drop in temperature. It only lasts a day usually and happens around 6 - 10dpo but is not an actual sign of implantation.

Implantation Spotting : Also caused by the oestrogen surge that occurs during the luteal phase. This is a small amount of spotting that is often confused as a sign of implantation and many women find themselves very upset when they see either of these signs but are not pregnant.

Neither of these signs are an indication of pregnancy or implantation.

*What can I do to improve my chances of pregnancy?*

There are quite a few things out there that people can try other than monitoring and timing. These apply to both men and women:

Reduce caffine
Don't smoke
Minimise alcohol
Don't sleep with the electric blanket on

Men specifically are affected by alcohol and smoking as this can impact their sperm production and quality. Men should also avoid wearing tight underwear or pants and vitamin supplements can always come in handy even if it's just a men's multi. 

- Vitamins
Firstly it's important to ensure that you have a healthy diet, exercise well and are taking the right vitamin supplements.

FOLATE(folic acid) - is the most important supplement you should take. It should be started approx 3 months before conception as it reduces the risk of neural tube defects such as spina bifida which occurs within the first few weeks of foetal development. 

The most popular vitamin supplements are:
- Elevit
- Blackmores pregnancy and breast feeding
- Blackmores conceive well
- Fefol Multipreg

I personally recommend also taking Megafol 5mg. This was suggested to me by my fertility specialist as having inadequate folate levels can prevent conception. It can be purchased from most chemists and is only around $4 for 100 tablets. 

Coq10 is also increasingly popular for both men and women. 

- Other options
Other things people include in their fertility regime include 
- Naturopath
- Accupuncture
- Chinese medicine
- Reflexology
- Chiropractics

*I've heard that Robitussin can be used to increase and improve CM. Is this true?*

It's not just Robitussin but any cough mix that contains the main ingredient guaifenessin. It's important when you're looking for a cough mix brand that which ever you use does not contain any other active ingredient. Many have an ingredient called dextromethorphan which you do NOT want and is important to avoid. 

*How much should I take?*

The dose differs depending on who you talk to but the average I have found is 1 tablespoon twice daily and stop taking it once you have ovulated.

*Is there anything else I can do to improve CM?*

It's important to make sure you drink plenty of water. 

Evening Primrose oil is also highly recommended for improving CM quality but should be stopped as soon as ovulation occurs.

*What is Preseed?*

Preseed is a sperm friendly lubricant which can be purchased online. Most standard lubricants can cause damage or kill sperm so it's recommended to avoid using them.

Preseed can be purchased from www.downunderopkhpt.com.au

*Is there anything else I could try?*

Well many swear by making sure you lay down for at least 20 minutes after sex. Also elevating your buttocks, standing on your head or peddling your legs in the air are some of the other supported theories but I found that I needed none of those, it's all up to you.

Orgasm though is a very good thing for conception as it helps draw the sperm into the cervix. 
*
I have heard many people talk about aspirin, should I take it?*

Aspirin is often used by those who have blood clotting factors to deal with. It's important to NOT take anything along these lines unless you've had the tests and spoken to your health care provider first. This comes under the category of self diagnosing and medicating and is not recommended.

*After sex everything falls out! What can I do!*

Don't worry about this. Most of what you feel coming out is just semen. The sperm leaves the semen behind as it travels through your CM so although some might come out, most of it will stay where it belongs.

*How can I tell the difference between sperm and cervical mucus?*

If you take the CM and rub it between your fingers while dipping in water, if it's EWCM it will form a ball and sink to the bottom where as sperm/semen will not. 
*
I have been trying for a few months and doing everything right but am still not pregnant, why?*

There are so many reasons for things to not work it's not funny. For example, only one in 4 eggs on average are healthy. The sperm does not always meet up or is not always healthy. If it does then sometimes it doesn't fertilise properly or the embryo doesn't always divide properly.

Studies have shown that an embryo also "searches" for a place to implant which doesn't always happen. Implantation doesn't go properly or happen soon enough...

The list of possible reasons is pretty extensive and that is just if you're a healthy normal couple.

Other reasons are things that often require help such as sperm problems, endometrial problems, blood clotting, immunological, genetic... 

Everything has to be just right for it to work and with so many things that can prevent it it's a wonder we fall pregnant at all. We have only an approximate 20% chance of conception each cycle which really is not that great. 
*
I have just come off the pill, what should I expect?*

Recovery from chemical birth control differs for everyone. It can take up to 12 months for the body to recover from the pill and it's important to expect things to not be straight forward as soon as you stop. 

Cycles can be pretty messed up as they start getting back on track, you may experience fertile signs and not ovulate, feelings of pregnancy that are not real? Some are lucky to recover right away but more often than not your cycle length will not be the same as it was before you started and will vary in length for a while until things settle. 

*How long should I wait before seeking medical help?*

Most doctors will not take someone seriously until they have been trying for 12 months unless you have a previously known medical condition or have experienced 3 miscarriages in the time you've been trying. 

It can't hurt to ask for a few tests earlier on though if you feel that you may have a problem.

*What kind of tests can I ask for?*

The most common to start with is tests to check for ovulation. This is usually done with a progesterone check on CD21 and often coupled with a test on CD 2 or 3 to check general levels. 

It does not have to be CD21 though. This date is chosen because it is assumed that most women will have ovulated by this time. If you think you ovulate later then it's important to let your care taker know. 

If you have long or irregular cycles the first thing that is usually checked for is PCOS. This is done with a few blood tests and an ultrasound to start with. 

What is PCOS?

Poly Cystic Ovarian Syndrome
No one knows yet what causes it as such but PCOS is a hormonal imbalance that causes an upset in the ovulation process. This imbalance causes numerous cysts to develop on the ovaries as the body tries to ovulate but is unable to due to the hormone levels being inadequate. 

It has a strong link to insuline resistance and this is one of the first things tested for if PCOS is diagnosed. 

The most common symptoms of PCOS are irregular cycles, weight problems, excess hair growth and acne however there are many others. 

PCOS is not to be confused with PCO which is a condition of cystic ovaries but usually does not have the hormonal issues.

If you're looking for more detailed information on PCOS please have a look at this website: www.posaa.asn.au/

*What do I do if I can't fall pregnant after 12 months?*

The best thing to do is speak to your GP and ask for a referral to a fertility specialist. There are more problems than just not ovulating which should be investigated. Problems such as:

- Sperm issues
- Immune issues
- Endometrial issues such as endometriosis
- Blood clotting issues
- Other physiological problems such as blocked tubes, fibroids, polyps etc.

A GP and even a normal Gyno are unlikely to be able to offer the level of care required to diagnose or treat many of these problems so if you plan to see someone do some research on fertility specialists who work aside fertility clinics in your area and ask for a referral to the doctor of your choice.

*What is Clomid?*

I include this question because I have seen it many times on the board. Clomid is not a miracle drug that you take to make you more fertile. It?s a prescription drug that should only be offered by a specialist or at the least a gyno and should be taken with sufficient tracking. 

It is commonly offered to women who have long and/or irregular cycles, who do not ovulate or who have a luteal phase defect. If you ovulate normally and have no problems it is not for you. 

*What is a luteal phase defect?*

A LPD is where your luteal phase is too short and reduces the chances of ovulation. If you find that your LP is shorter than 10 days you should seek a medical opinion. It usually means that you?re either not producing enough progesterone or your corpus luteum is failing too early causing a sudden drop in progesterone preventing implantation and bring on a period.

I used a home pregnancy test which was negative but is now positive several hours later. Am I pregnant?

Although it is possible that you might be, it?s very important to follow the rules of the test. If it was not positive within the recommended time frame the test should be considered negative and discarded right away. You can always retest the next day.

What is an evaporation line?

An evaporation line is a faint colourless line that can appear on pregnancy tests after the recommended waiting time. It is not a positive test, just a shadow of where the chemical strip is. 

I am pregnant, how do I work out my estimated due date?

If you have a regular 28 day cycle and ovulate on CD14 then it?s as easy as calculating 40 weeks from the first day of your period.

If however, you have a longer or irregular cycle this can be a bit more tricky. 

Pregnancy is best calculated from the time of ovulation/conception. Your due date is approx. 38 weeks from this date. 

I find this pregnancy calculator to be a handy tool as you can work out your due date from a few options: 

https://www.magma.ca/~rgiffen/PregnancyCalculator.html

If you don't know when you ovulated and your cycles are long or irregular then the best way to figure it out is via an early dating scan."


----------



## poppy

That's really useful Tishimouse - thanks for sourcing it!


----------



## *babydust*

very interesting read,thanks!


----------



## Tishimouse

The pregnancy calculator link (the final one in the long text) is amazing I think. If you open the link and then click on the tiny blue arrow to scroll through the week by week development of a baby, I think it's extremely good with lovely graphics.

I was fascinated by it.


----------



## cupcake

great link!!

thanks!!


----------



## elles28

Brilliant link thanks! x


----------



## dakini

Okay, didn't read it all, but very cool! I'm adding my thanks to everyone else's! 
Thank you!


----------



## Tishimouse

I'm just bringing this up the list one more time incase others miss it.

Hope that's OK with everyone.


----------



## CherryBlossom

i have printed it to be sure i have it lol


----------



## dakini

i should do that! Why didn't I think of that?! :dohh:

**runs off to copy the post so she always has it to reference**


----------



## Iwantone!!!

thanks for sharing babe


----------



## codiontour

great post!


----------



## Nut

I was curious to see how many had used this elsewhere!!!

Just wanted to pop in and say I am the author of this guide. Please be aware that it was written for Essential Baby and I hold the copyright for it. I am more than happy for it to be used for personal use of course and hope many women get a great deal from it.


----------



## bdawn8403

I love the black cat in your signature! Where did you get that? I love cats!


----------

